# Amp head storage pics!



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Bit different from rig pics, but looking for furniture suggestions for a better way to display and store my growing collection of amp heads. If you have a creative and good looking solution I'd love to see it!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

@RBlakeney


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 361816


that is an impressive collection @laristotle


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Strung_Out said:


> Bit different from rig pics, but looking for furniture suggestions for a better way to display and store my growing collection of amp heads. If you have a creative and good looking solution I'd love to see it!


I have this posted a few other places. But these shelves from Costco work well. they are on locking wheels, so if I need to move it I just unlock, slide out a side and switch which is plugged into the cab. 
eventually when I don’t have houseguests working from home in my music room,I’ll buy a head switcher, but this works for now.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

RBlakeney said:


> I have this posted a few other places. But these shelves from Costco work well. they are on locking wheels, so if I need to move it I just unlock, slide out a side and switch which is plugged into the cab.
> eventually when I don’t have houseguests working from home in my music room,I’ll buy a head switcher, but this works for now.
> View attachment 361817


Is that this setup?


https://www.costco.ca/trinity-nsf-4-tier-black-wire-shelving-rack.product.100387992.html



I am thinking about solutions myself, and if I could combine some guitar storage with amp storage...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Is that this setup?
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/trinity-nsf-4-tier-black-wire-shelving-rack.product.100387992.html
> ...


This one I think. I have extra shelves that I didn’t use due to having more amps than heads in that room. 


https://www.costco.ca/seville-classics-6-shelf-commercial-shelving.product.100266862.html


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 361816


Good looking shelf and a hell of a collection!

I have a basic wire shelf similar to RBlakeney's but mine's not on wheels. I picked it up recently from Walmart for around $70. It's sturdy, strong and was short enough to fit in my low ceiling basement. I cut some pieces of cardboard from the box the shelves came in as a base for the amps so they wouldn't be sitting directly on the wire.

Here's a quick snapshot. I'll take a better pic later and replace the image.











Edit:

Grabbed my camera and cleaned up the space a bit.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

MetalTele79 said:


> Here's a quick snapshot. I'll take a better pic later and replace the image.


You know you're an old man when you stop noticing the cool gear and focus on the fact that you have the same play mat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have onramp head.
An Orange Micro Dark 
It's small & under 2 pounds
I keep it on a shelf with other music stuff.


----------



## 37291 (Apr 18, 2021)

I stack mine where they belong .......... on the cabinets! 😄


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MetalTele79 said:


> Good looking shelf and a hell of a collection!


Unfortunately, not mine. Google pic.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

zak9990 said:


> I stack mine where they belong .......... on the cabinets! 😄
> View attachment 361833


Some people want access to their doors 🤷‍♂️ Haha


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

but really mine went from this, which was fine,but now I have way more room for new amps.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Pretty cool setups and options guys! I think my goal right now is to have a shorter, cleaner piece that looks like a media console. 

Keep the photos coming though!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Unfortunately, not mine. Google pic.


I was so happy for you when I thought that was your collection. You've completely ruined my day. What's even real anymore?


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Found this one online and thought it was a really cool solution.


----------

